# Starting up a Business In Protugal



## Rickybowler (Oct 25, 2012)

I am from Italy. I have opened Carte de soggiorno ( i.e. for indefinite period ) but I have not acquired Italian nationality yet.I wish to come to Portugal to start and run my business. Can I do that ? if 'yes' how can I proceed in this matter. I shall be 
grateful if advisers could point me to some useful websites ( Portugal and Italy ) that can be of some help in this regard. thank you all !!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing your a *EU citizen* then you can move to Portugal, the Carte de soggiorno has no meaning or relevance as such.

Starting a business need a little more info, the easiest is what's referred to as Simplified Tax System where providing your turnover is less than 150,000€ then 20% of profit is taxed, after 1 year you pay Social Security


----------

